# Mpg on dodge 2500 diesel



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

sorry guys i did the # after i change my muffler to MBRP blk turbo and AFE intek stage 2 and super chip . all Im getting now is top 14mpg ???? 
i really trout this truck do better, What can i do for a better mpg more than that? thanks again 
i still love it tho i won't sell i just wanna get better mpg?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

i thought these trucks do much better than 14mpg with what i have on it? what else i need to do?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it lifted and/or have bigger aftermarket wheels? If so 14 ain't bad.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

What year? Maybe the tuner sucks? 

I put an intake, H&S Mini max, EGR delete, and DPF delete on my Dad's 2008 and he went from 15mpg to 20mpg. I have a 2006 with 37" tires and get 16 with no tuner or anything


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

My 2006 5.9 would get 23 on the hyw and about 16 in town.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Superchip sure ain't an H&S. I don't think his would have the deletes cause I believe you can't with a canned tuner.

Fold in them big *** Dodge mirrors while running and you might see 17. Lol


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Take the chip off. I see 18 on my 5.9 with the same aftermarket equipment as you. All the chip would do is dump soot which is not what I want when diesel is almost 4.00/gal.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

its 2007 and i have michelin tires, original size 
superchip superpaq thats what i have ? i have it on performance? is that y ?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

i delete the cat too, truck been service on time from day one perfect shape.
should i program the chip on gas mil saver? instead of performance?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

when i program the chip it did asked me about what gear ratio level i want it to be? min 2 max 10 i left it at 3.3 so not sure if its me or the chip? i know not the truck for sure


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I run mine on hot (performance) to get the best mpg. Around 14 average if easy driving. It's an H&S on a one ton Ford. Stock or lower setting is around 12 for mine.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Something isn't right. I'd say it's the chip.

My 2002 5.9 Cummins 4x4 sp is getting 17-18 all the time with similar mods. And i have 33x12.50 tires on it, and 205k miles on the ticker. Stock tires...it gets closer to 20.


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

efish said:


> when i program the chip it did asked me about what gear ratio level i want it to be? min 2 max 10 i left it at 3.3 so not sure if its me or the chip? i know not the truck for sure


Double check your speedo with a gps. I *think* the 3rd gens came with a 3.73 or a 4.10 available for towing.

If you've got a 3.73 and the speedo is calibrated for 3.30 rear gear, then you're truck is moving slower at 2000k rpm than what it would at the same rpm with 3.73, which would skew your mpg calculations, whether you're going off of the overhead(that is normally wrong anyways) or figuring up by hand off of the odometer.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

eric5678 said:


> Double check your speedo with a gps. I *think* the 3rd gens came with a 3.73 or a 4.10 available for towing.
> 
> If you've got a 3.73 and the speedo is calibrated for 3.30 rear gear, then you're truck is moving slower at 2000k rpm than what it would at the same rpm with 3.73, which would skew your mpg calculations, whether you're going off of the overhead(that is normally wrong anyways) or figuring up by hand off of the odometer.


ok thanks a lot, so i should do up tp 4 then will see 
man i been waiting for this help i figure some is not rite here 
so even if im towing my boat i should do better mpg . my boat and trailer everything only 2400lb total 
thats y i didn't know y i was getting only 14 mpg


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

efish said:


> ok thanks a lot, so i should do up tp 4 then will see
> man i been waiting for this help i figure some is not rite here
> so even if im towing my boat i should do better mpg . my boat and trailer everything only 2400lb total
> thats y i didn't know y i was getting only 14 mpg


you can look at the build sheet in your glove box and see what your rear gearing is.

If build sheet isn't there you can look at the tag on your pumpkin and it'll tell you what gearing you have.

Instead of guessing and going with 4 I would get a gps and verify at 70mph. Try it at 3.7 first as that's what most trucks came with. If gps and speedometer are different than move it to 4.1.

You have factory size tires? Does the superchips give you the option for tire height? Honestly I would try and find an edge or smarty or diablo or hrt or whatever else and put that on the truck and sell the superchip programmer. They're pretty much bottom of the barrel for canned tunes.

FYI I've owned three dodges in the past few years.
03 quad cab 2wd 20-21mpg consistantly with tune intake exhuast tuner etc.
07.5 6.7 megacab 4wd 16.5mpg with 35" tires and carli suspension calculated over a years time.
07 5.9 mega with 33" tires 18mpg average

Don't believe the internet when it comes to cummins mpg. It's become fantasy and lore just like the power of the 7.3L has.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

eric5678 said:


> you can look at the build sheet in your glove box and see what your rear gearing is.
> 
> If build sheet isn't there you can look at the tag on your pumpkin and it'll tell you what gearing you have.
> 
> ...


****, u got them all lol 
i just did 4.1 gear and i change the program to mil xs saver lets see what mpg im gonna be getting now, also i put size tire only asked me was 30 inches and psi max 75 so i did that too. u think should i keep it on xs gas saver or back to performance?? thanks buddy


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

You do understand that it's very likely your math still won't be correct, right?

Unless you have a somewhat accurate reading on your speedometer, neither your odometer or your overhead will be correct. Use a gps to verify mph at 70mph. If you don't have a garmin or tomtom there are several apps available for apple and android phones.

Only after your speedo and actual match up can you establish a true mph/gal calculation.

If it's not right, change your ratio/tire size until everything matches up.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

eric5678 said:


> You do understand that it's very likely your math still won't be correct, right?
> 
> Unless you have a somewhat accurate reading on your speedometer, neither your odometer or your overhead will be correct. Use a gps to verify mph at 70mph. If you don't have a garmin or tomtom there are several apps available for apple and android phones.
> 
> ...


yes i do now, gonna chk that tomorrow just to make sure .
i went fishing today i fill up the truck and i have change the gear ratio to 4.0 and xs mil saver on chip i got 20mph today.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

06' no muffler. 23mpg. My dads 04.5 with 4:10 gears is roughly 17mpg. at best. He really doesn't use it except pulling his 28ft. camper, so the numbers could be a little off.


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

What year is it? May be hard to believe but I have an 08 on 38's and dually. I have a lot of mods but I see 24 even 25 on the hwy at 85 mph and hi teens even 20 in town. With a trailer I see 17-18. If its newer I'd delete everything u can. You'd be amazed at how restricting that EPA crud can be. Injectors help to just don't go to crazy cuz then it's the opposite. If u can budget it look at a bigger turbo, something around 90cc injectors and a cold air intake. Then get u an hs mini max and have a performance shop match it for the best air/fuel ratio/mix. Everyone is different so keep in mind anything like that is gunna wear on everything else also like drivetrain and so on. A h and s is a safe bet if u can keep ur foot out of it. After my mods I made it from richmond, tx to kingstree, sc on 64 gallons of fuel. It's almost a 1900 mile trip. Got fuel receipts to prove it lol. With a trailer full of deer camp stuff made same trip back on 79 gallons


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

When you guys are saying your seeing 23-25mpg. Are you reading the overhead. My 05 would sometimes say i was getting 27mpg. You do the actual math and it would come out to around 19 on the highway and 16-17 in town. I had a bully dog and all kinds of other goodies. But to answer the first question, not every dodge 2500 gets great fuel mileage. My buddy had a 06 and the best it would do on the highway was 14. With my programmer on it he hand calaculated 15. Some just tend to drink fuel more than others.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Tail'in around said:


> When you guys are saying your seeing 23-25mpg. Are you reading the overhead. My 05 would sometimes say i was getting 27mpg. You do the actual math and it would come out to around 19 on the highway and 16-17 in town. I had a bully dog and all kinds of other goodies. But to answer the first question, not every dodge 2500 gets great fuel mileage. My buddy had a 06 and the best it would do on the highway was 14. With my programmer on it he hand calaculated 15. Some just tend to drink fuel more than others.


owe yea overhead is wrong big time i see 25 to 30 on it. i did the math and best im getting highway is 20 not towing . dont know yet about city but I'm thinking no more than 16 will see soon .
as of towing my boat ill know this weekend 
but yes u r right overhead is nooooo gooood lol
thanks


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

All i know if you can get 25mpg with any brand dually you better be playing the lottery, cuz your lucky dude.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

yea for real. Im happy with the 20 but 25 sounds good


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

I set the odometer and then check the fuel receipt outta total gallons then do the math. I consistently get 22-24 easy and have seen as much as 29. Only reason I haven't sold it. It's nice to go 700 miles and still have almost a 1/4 tank left


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Coil life 86 said:


> I set the odometer and then check the fuel receipt outta total gallons then do the math. I consistently get 22-24 easy and have seen as much as 29. Only reason I haven't sold it. It's nice to go 700 miles and still have almost a 1/4 tank left


thats what i did and i got 20mpg almost 21mpg.
anything else u can think of is wrong here? 
thanks i love to get 24mpg


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Coil life 86 said:


> I set the odometer and then check the fuel receipt outta total gallons then do the math. I consistently get 22-24 easy and have seen as much as *29*. Only reason I haven't sold it. It's nice to go 700 miles and still have almost a 1/4 tank left


Lmfao

700 miles and still have 1/4 tank? Please tell us that you have an auxiliary tank and how many gallons it is


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone who don't believe it can come and find out for themselves. Have shown more than a few non believers. I run 75mph all day turnin only a hare over 1400 rpm. I have close to 45-50 grand wrapped up in the engine alone, total rebuild after I blew it runnin low on fuel and scored everything after a bunch of water ran thru it. No auxiliary tand just stock 30 gallon. Consistent 24-25mpg


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got some ocean front property in Arizona I'd sell you, cheap!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

75 at 1400? how?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Even at 24-25 mpg it's gonna take a LOT of fuel to make up for the 45-50 grand you have in the motor!


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> 75 at 1400? how?


with 45k dollars, duh :rotfl:


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

@ devil1824. 

Gear vendors overdrive/splitter
3.73:1 axle ratio
24" 10 lug conversion

All in all with the motor/drivetrain mods overall operating range dropped 700 rpm pretty much across the board in the top gears. 75 went from 2000 to 1350-1400 can run 85 mph at 1850rpm in 6th hi. And slab, yea it would take a lot of fuel but that's not the goal it's a play toy the point is if u want the mileage it can be done it won't be cheap but can be done. Everyone thinks a tuner is slapped on and bam but its a lot of work and blue printing to run a rig like mine. It's the brainchild and R&D rig for a shop my buddy runs. I know a slew of people who get consistent 24 or 25 hwy in a cummins. They also have more money than most tied up in their rigs but installing it and having ur tuning matched on a Dino are two way different things. I doubt many people replying have had their truck mapped and tuned but probably just had the parts installed


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

Coil life 86 said:


> I doubt many people replying have had their truck mapped and tuned but probably just had the parts installed


Who did your tuning? You got any info on your injector/turbo setup?


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ben Cade outta low country fuel injection

69mm billet ball bearing turbo( industrial injection) 
Custom 110cc injectors( Ben Cade)


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here she is


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Coil life 86 said:


> Here she is


nice looking and thanks for the info 
yes i only installed few thing chip muffler air intek
but wow rpm at 1350 going 85mil thats sweet


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Coil life 86 said:


> @ devil1824.
> 
> Gear vendors overdrive/splitter
> 3.73:1 axle ratio
> ...


How's the gear vendors run? Is the shifting noticeable?

Sweet rig btw.


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shifting isn't bad at all its noticeable but not jarring just audible mostly or on mine at least but for the most part it's not noticeable. It's a sweet set-up


----------



## kowboy243 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice setup there Coil, thats the input that it takes to get the output that everyone wants. Seeems like a lot of people these days just want to put a chip, air intake, and cut off a muffler and expect great things to happen. I enjoy building mine up and enjoy the high teens in a 2006 Dodge 3500 that sits "empty" at 9100 lbs. Turbo is my next move.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

What brand '69 mm' turbo? S300 or s400?


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks kowboy!! Post a pic of ur rig if ya get a chance. Wunderwood it's Borg Warner s400 industrial injection custom(s469) if that helps. Lemme know if y'all need other specs or q&a my buddy can put together whatever y'all would want. He's built some sweet rigs that are good on fuel. Also if anybody is looks for fuel systems stay away from air dog. Fasts fuel or vortex is the way to go. I run a vortex.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Coil life 86 said:


> Here she is


I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that you've never had to hook up a gooseneck for work with that rig. Maybe a bumper pull though? Pretty truck though.:texasflag


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Coil life 86 said:


> Thanks kowboy!! Post a pic of ur rig if ya get a chance. Wunderwood it's Borg Warner s400 industrial injection custom(s469) if that helps. Lemme know if y'all need other specs or q&a my buddy can put together whatever y'all would want. He's built some sweet rigs that are good on fuel. Also if anybody is looks for fuel systems stay away from air dog. Fasts fuel or vortex is the way to go. I run a vortex.


chk ur pm 
thanks


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Amazing how many guys feel the need to lie about the mileage their trucks get. When I see stuff like 25 MPG HWY at 85 with 37" tires I wonder if anyone older than 5 yrs old actually believes it?


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Read the other post bigfish. No need to go callin people out just trying to help the guy askin about mileage. Diesels have co e a long way since u probably first started calculating mileage. Just sayn


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that you've never had to hook up a gooseneck for work with that rig. Maybe a bumper pull though? Pretty truck though.:texasflag


Not anymore man when I had the 4 inch yea but the 8 and 38's is a Lil too much but she ain't scared of a load by any means. For work I have a work truck so it keeps the water and tear off my baby lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Coil life 86 said:


> Read the other post bigfish. No need to go callin people out just trying to help the guy askin about mileage. Diesels have co e a long way since u probably first started calculating mileage. Just sayn


I own four diesel trucks three rams, one 12 valve, one 24 valve and one 2013 3500, plus a Powerstroke.

None come close to that. They cant do it....and I am willing to make a wager with anyone that says they can. I probably know a little more about them than you realize.


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well keep ur money then cuz I guess ur right to u it's not so its lose lose for me. In the mean time ill just enjoy my terrific fuel economy out of a 1 ton beast cuz I know what I get


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm just happy I got 13.6 mpg yesterday on the highway running anywhere from 85-97 mph. All stock beast. :tongue:


----------

